# ideas on costume for haunted house



## kitten_nozgoth13 (Sep 3, 2004)

i'm having trouble trying to figure out how i'm supposed to do 
Hannibal Lecter's costume. i work at a haunted house for a fire department and i have a room to work with. i have to theme set up on paper, but i need help on costume. please help me. the first meeting is tomorrow. i need anyone's help. thanks a whole lot.

kitten_nozgoth13


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

As I recall, just a full body jumpsuit in orange, or blue, or white, maybe with a patch over the pocket with serial number or something, the mask of course, and a straight jacket would be good... That's it, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## internal virus (Sep 1, 2004)

Tie yourself on a rope like in Red Dragon

I need a liver to feast on


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Kitten,

I'm just now seeing this post and I'm curious as to how it went at the meeting.

My NEW website:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------

